# How do you destory a competitor or a company like Uber ?



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

By using its own system and processes against them. One of Uber's weaknesses is its rating system. Because of the sheer number of transactions, Uber can't possibly investigate all complaints in a timely manner or in any detail. They rely on feedback and make assumptions.

Uber's competitors have been smart enough to realise this. Even Uber drivers and riders know this. They know how to use the rating system (a process), which is an integral part of the app to destroy competition. And Uber itself.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

wow


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

All you have to do to destroy Uber is wait.


They’re destroying themselves with no outside help


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

An army of peasants (ants) with hammers and petrol bombs.


----------



## Mark Barnett (Mar 5, 2018)

From disruptor to disruptee.

How do you like them apples now, Uber ?

They burn thru investors' and borrowed $$$$ like there's no tomorrow. Do Uber executives really care ? Its not their money is it ?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Are they really burning the money or are they squirrelling it away in some Swiss bank account until after the IPO?


----------

